# MK1 Knowledge Base Links Not Working



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've tried to access some links from the Mk1 Forum Knowledge Base but I am unable to open any links? Please see attached screenshot for error message.

View attachment TTForumError180918.pdf


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Do you have a link to actual post?
Hoggy.


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Do you have a link to actual post?
> Hoggy.


Hoggy, this is the link I'm trying to access - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=170721&p=1737388&hilit=how+to#p1737388


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Cannot get that link to work, is it complete ?
Hoggy.


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Cannot get that link to work, is it complete ?
> Hoggy.


Yes Hoggy, that's a COMPLETE link copied from the MK1 Knowledge Base Index page for "Fluid Capacities & Specification" Please see attached screenshot.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Cannot get that link to work, is it complete ?
> Hoggy.


OP is referring to the main knowledge base index

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6&t=172190

Under 'General specifications, dimensions and capacities' 
the link for 'Fluid Capacities & Specification' seems dead


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been testing this and there seem to be quite a few areas of the forum that are unretrieveable at the moment. I've raised it with site support. Thanks for pointing it out - even my Sig strip seems affected!


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Any in roads to the broken link/s on the Knowledge Base Index??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

GoCrackOneOff said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any in roads to the broken link/s on the Knowledge Base Index??


Hi, Yes many are broken appears to ba HTTP/HTTPS problem & website tech are looking into it, so don't hold your breath. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's https that's done it. As a work around for now, copy the link and remove the hyphen from http://********....... It's the older links that don't work. The newer http://ttforum... links correctly translate to https://ttforum..... automatically.

I could go through the entire KB and change the links manually but we have thousands of links throughout the forum since 2000 that presumably also don't work so its best that site support fix this across the whole site. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

where did you get that link from? email notification or on the forum somewhere? and yes it's a HTTPS issue so if it's from the forum notification, we can probably update the notification email templates.

Lee


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTFAdmin said:


> where did you get that link from? email notification or on the forum somewhere? and yes it's a HTTPS issue so if it's from the forum notification, we can probably update the notification email templates.
> 
> Lee


I've already raised the issue in site support Lee. The link is one of many here:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6&t=172190

The Knowledge Base is built up from many posts over the years and significantly from when "ttforum" was "********" BUT it's not just the links contained on those pages that are affected. Many of the linked articles have links within them to other parts of the forum which are also "********" based. There are also countless other links elsewhere on the forum which are "********" based which presumably also no longer work.

"http://ttforum" auto translates to "https://ttforum"

We need "http://********" also to auto translate to "https://ttforum" please.

That is the only option that will maintain the integrity of the forum, practically. It's too big a task to manually edit each link.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there,

Fixed the links in that thread.
Please confirm if they work now.

Ed


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Fixed the links in that thread.
> Please confirm if they work now.
> ...


Hi, Tried quite a few & all appear O.K. except the ones in John-H sig. but lets see what others find when used in anger.

* If a job's worth doing....
How to.. Oil Change, Haldex Oil, Safe jacking, Thermostat, Coolant run on Pump, Window cable, Leaking Washer Bottle, Tie Rod, Fuel filter, Alarm Siren, Flasher unit, Parcel Shelf, LED Courtesy lamps, VAG-COM, HID bulbs, Radio removal, Wheel alignment, ESP sensors, TCA bush, ABS pump
*

Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Fixed the links in that thread.
> Please confirm if they work now.
> ...


That's one top level page you've fixed ED. None of the multiple sub pages' links work.

It doesn't fix the rest of the forum either. Here's a link within this linked page from 2005 that doesn't work for example - a few posts down, from me:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... um#p544303

The forum needs a general fix for this issue. Are you not able to do a global fix?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I just had a brainwave and it seems to work. I've just used a word censor facility to change all the instances of "tt -forum" to "ttforum" (without the space-hyphen). This acts globally site wide and also as it appears to do - actually replaces part URLs making them into modified URLs. It seems to work as a global fix for the links. I'm not sure if it may cause some issues however - one of which is that you can no longer write tt hyphen forum (tt -forum without the space) as it autocorrects to ttforum - try it! It's usually used for extreme obscene words or illegal URLs etc.

It will do as a temporary fox for now until site support apply the same fix as they did for http://ttfoprum to translate it to https://ttforum

Please let my know when you have done it ED and then I'll remove the word censor


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm,

Kind of exhausting to go through these links one by one throughout the forum.
I fixed them manually by removing the hyphen and adding the s in front of http.
I'll see if the techs can get the variables replaced all at once.

Ed


----------

